# Zillas 1 Outlaws 0



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Buddy makes it through on Zillas where other buddy got stuck on Outlaw 2's lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp6YV2Mg6Q4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet!!!! Love my Zillas too


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice!

Lot of variables when it comes to mud/water ridding, sometimes a less aggressive tire will do better.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol well in all fairness the one with the OL 2's had 2 broken front axles at the time but I just can't let him live it down lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

And the truth comes out lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jp is right sometimes it is a less aggressive tire......I have seen big horns on a stock rzr go places a commander with backs get stuck....some tires just eat to much where as some just float on top


----------

